# Amphipods?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone here have any experience using amphipods in the viv?


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

All I can seem to find is the water kind. You said you didn't find them in water...leaf litter right?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

did you mean isopods?

or actual amphipods from an aquatic system? (as in crustaceans)??


isopods work great. amphipods die after being out of water for a few minutes and would begin to decay as they die. I think they'ed cause more harm due to their salt water content internally (osmosis) and pull necessary trace elements and water (water especialy to counter balance the salinity).

I know PDF's are attracted to movement and never rarely pick up dead flies, so with dead amphipods they may not go for them. may also cause gastrointenstinal problems with decaying crustacenas. 

you know how bad dead crabs smell, well it be the same deal.

unless you mean some other terrestrial pods, then disregard my post


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Amphipods are found in salt water, fresh water and on land. I have terrestrial amphipods i found locally, i believe they may be Arcitalitrus sylvaticus. I'm pretty sure they would do the same job as isopods just wanted to be sure. Being in aus they are not for dart food more just for cleaning the viv for now


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

so basically Lawn Shrimp?? 

if so, they basically do the same type job as isopods. natures garbage disposals. as long as theyre live i think they should be a good food source. no, take that back, GREAT food source.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Yup thats them  Cheers mate


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm an interesting idea...wonder if they are easy to culture? Also wonder what their nutritional profile is like compared to our other common feeders, especially woodlice. Would they be redundant as a feeder if also feeding wood lice or do they bring something new to the table? Like perhaps as an even better calcium source.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Id figure their exoskeleton would be the same genetic make-up as any other ground dwelling pod. I cant seeing it hold any extra value than any other pod. But Im not certain.

It would be what? Mainly high source Chitin along with Lipids, Proteins and Calcium Carborate all beneficiary as a natural supplement.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sktdvs said:


> Id figure their exoskeleton would be the same genetic make-up as any other ground dwelling pod. I cant seeing it hold any extra value than any other pod. But Im not certain.
> 
> It would be what? Mainly high source Chitin along with Lipids, Proteins and Calcium Carborate all beneficiary as a natural supplement.


That would be my guess...the specific food sources they favor or some other physiological quirks may alter their profile some also, making them a nice compliment to our other feeders.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

True. I guess in perspective, variation of food source regardless to type or similarity is always better than the same ole stagnet FF and ST. 

Im all for diverse food sources, they'd be worth a shot. I do know many other amphipods have a good source of beta carotene. Which may benefit in the form of color enhancement like Nutrose (?) which was derived from a algae.

Id be one to give them a shot. Couldnt hurt to try.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

so how would one go about culturing them? I'm thinking a similar method used with springs and idopods as they live basicly the same


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

at this point, unless someone has experience with them, id say treat them as you would other pods.

container with soil, some organic material like mushrooms or squash, and see how they break food down and reproduce. trial and error method? cant be that far off from other ground dwelling pods.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i'll give them a go and keep you guys updated on my progress. What would be the easiest way to start them, just add some leaf litter that they are in to a culture or separate them from the leaf litter then add them to the culture?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

hmmm id say a small container like rubbermaid/tupperware or something as such with some pesticide free soil, and layer some organic material like mushroon slices or squash up top. and then maybe 2 pcs of coal or scrub laying on top.

that way when they feed on the organics they also venture onto the piece of coal or scrub and you can them take that and tap the excess into the viv of choice. 


thats what id do..unless anyone else has any other methods??


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i just did a quick culture up in a polystyrene box. Substrate is a well rotted mix of coco peat and mulch, to that i added leaf litter that is full of amphipods and isopods and some mushroom. Hopefully they thrive and i can start a few cleaner cultures.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Apparently they have been introduced into SoCal. I'd be interesting in trying them, but I dunno if they'd be worth it or not. They look vaguely interesting, much different than an Iso IMO. I've seen some aquatic amphipods here in NC in the past, usually in the winter in leaf packs at springheads, while looking for Salamanders.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A couple of months ago I found a thread on here that was quite a few years old. The op was using Amphipods in his viv. They were growing and reproducing well in his viv and his frogs loved them. Sorry, I lost track of the thread so I can't reference it for you. 

If you get them going, I think you could sell cultures of those! I know I would buy one!
Doug


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That was Mark Budde's tank.


----------

